# In extreme pain - at my wits end!



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Well ladies, hate to admit it, but the GI doctor was right, having a hysterectomy does not affect IBS. I feel just as crappy as I did before. Worse actually, because the pain of ovulating is back with a vengence. Everything I have read says ovulation pain should last from a few hours to maybe a day. I am on day three. It hurts to walk, or sit, or get up. Pain meds are not working and I am losing it. Why all this pain? Ovulation pain, IBS pain and now the chest pains - which I still don't know what that is all about. I can't live like this anymore. I am so jealous of 'regular' people that I just want to scream. Don't you wish you could switch bodies just for a few hours to see what it is like? I have been like this for 20 years (since I was 16) I don't remember what a pain free day it like. Please don't suggest I need anti-depressents, cause I'm on them and they just upped my dosage. I just needed to vent to someone -my poor husband and doctors are all tired of hearing it from me. Thanks for listening.Mindy


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Mindy, I'm right there with you on everything but the hysterectomy! I'm sorry it didn't help with the IBS. I was really hoping it would be an answer for you (and for a lot of the rest of us!).I'm not sure what the chest pain could be from. Do you suffer reflux at all? I get chest pain from my reflux although it never bothered me until I had a gastroscopy. As for wishing I was someone else, well that's a daily occurrance at the moment







I've had IBS ever since I can remember (Mum first took me to the doctor when I was 4). On top of my IBS being rotten for the last few years I've had something go horribly wrong and have been suffering gastric type D for the last 9 days. I haven't been able to eat in all that time (yes, going into hospital tomorrow if I'm no better). (((HUGS))) to you. I hope you feel better soon.


----------

